
How to automate Gulp tasks and generate webfont from SVG files - codecalm
https://medium.com/@BuddyWorks/how-to-automate-gulp-tasks-and-generate-webfont-from-svg-files-43ad6fc70f96
======
fonduesf
do I need the Buddy to compile it?

~~~
codecalm
nope, this is only gulp task. You can run it locally or on server via node.
But with Buddy it will be easily ;)

